# BIG FUN on Carpet!!



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE7GpVPBPX4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I know it's an old thread.But I can't beleive no body replied to this.It looked cool to me.:thumbsup: We haven't got an onroad track within 200 miles.They are having so much fun.Just ripping around with so many different types of chassis.


----------

